# Schwerer Sturz am Hinterwaldkopf am Sonntag 19. Juni



## Toni Dark (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ein guter Freund von mir wollte Sonntag Abend noch eine Feierabendrunde am Hinterwaldkopf drehen. Er ist ca. um 8 Uhr losgefahren. Das nächste was wir wissen ist, dass er um kurz nach 10 wieder zuhause war. Der Helm ist komplett zerstört und er liegt seitdem mit einem 
Blutgerinnsel und einer schweren Gehirnerschütterung im Krankenhaus.

Komisch ist aber, dass er ansonsten kaum Sturzfolgen aufweist. Außerdem fehlt seine Brille (Adidas EvilEye mit transparentem Gestell und Einsatz). Falls jemand diese Brille irgendwo am Hinterwaldkopf gefunden hat, wäre es sehr nett wenn ihr mir kurz eine Nachricht zukommen lasst, wo ihr sie gefunden habt. Momentan lässt sich leider noch nicht rekonstruieren ob er durch den Sturz ohnmächtig geworden ist, oder schon davor. Insofern wäre es nicht schlecht zu wissen, wo der Sturz passiert ist.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. Juni 2011)

erst mal gute besserung deinem kollegen...
...was den unfallhergang angeht, schaut so aus, als ob er gegen nen baum gedonnert ist.
halte am sonntag die augen offen, denke er ist richtung oberried runter...

uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (25. Juni 2011)

Ja das könnte sein. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, dass ein großer Ast runtergefallen ist. Am Sonntag hats ja ganz ordentlich gewindet. Aber das könnte man eben nur sagen, wenn man zumindest mal den Ort wüsste.

Danke fürs Augenoffenhalten.


----------



## Zecken-Paule (25. Juni 2011)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> . Momentan lässt sich leider noch nicht rekonstruieren ob er durch den Sturz ohnmächtig geworden ist, oder schon davor. Insofern wäre es nicht schlecht zu wissen, wo der Sturz passiert ist.


----------



## Bonsai24 (25. Juni 2011)

Zecken-Paule schrieb:


>



Sag mal, hast du ein Schuss! Hier geht's um einen schweren Unfall, bei dem unklar ist, wie es dazu kam! Und du bringst so einen Rotz!


----------



## Toni Dark (25. Juni 2011)

ach, wenn sich jemand Zecken-Paule nennt und seit dem 22.6.2011 nen Account hat wirds wohl mal wieder ein Fake-Account sein.


----------



## Pedal41 (26. Juni 2011)

@ Toni Dark

gibt es was neues von deinem Kollegen , der Unfallhergang wie du ihn oben erklärt hast ,dem kann ich nicht so richtig folgen .war es morgens oder abends , Sonntag Feierabend Tour , ok gibt auch arbeitente Menschen am So.Doch da war ja so ein bescheidenes Wetter am 19.06 , da mit dem Bike freiwillig in den Wald.
Hoffe es hat sich alles geklärt und es geht im wieder gut........

grüsse ,

P.S du mit deinem Sack Reis , geh mal in dich und überleg genau was du da schreibst


----------



## Toni Dark (27. Juni 2011)

Der Unfall ist am Sonntag abend passiert. Es ist wohl seine normale Feierabendrunde, deshalb hab ich das so geschrieben.

Grundsätzlich gehts ihm wieder ganz ordentlich, allerdings muss er wohl ein paar Wochen in Reha. Also alles nicht so erfreulich.


----------



## Riderman (27. Juni 2011)

erstmal gute Besserung. 

gibt es eine Idee welche Abfahrt gewählt wurde ? Richtung Höfener Hütte Wanderweg / Forstweg  oder Zastler ?

vor ca 2 Jahren gab es Menschen,die auf dem Weg  Hinterwaldkopf - Höfener Hütte Draht gespannt hatten.  Ein befreundeter MTB-Fahrer kam zu Sturz und die Narben sind immernoch auf Brust /Oberarm deutlich zu erkennen...


----------



## Pedal41 (27. Juni 2011)

OK . Da hoffen wir mal das Beste führ ihn , Sachschäden kann man immer ersetzen.Das mit dem Auffinden der Brille wird eher Zufall sein.

Grüsse ,


----------



## black soul (28. Juni 2011)

Zecken-Paule schrieb:


>





volldepp ohne ahnung. 16 oder 17 beiträge...alle kacke.hauptsache schwachsinn.

zum thema : ich weiss selber wie hart das ist. kann man nur alles gute wünschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ihn gestern wieder getroffen, und er erinnert sich immer noch überhaupt nicht an den Sonntag. 

Es wird also wohl wirklich Zufall bleiben ob man jemals rausfindet, wie er gestürzt ist. Seltsam ist zum Beispiel dass am Rad nicht der kleinste Kratzer ist.


----------



## anneliese (1. Juli 2011)

Erst mal gute Besserung an deinen Freund.

Ich versteh nicht so ganz was passiert ist:



Erfährt um 20 Uhr los.
Hat einen Sturz, verletzt sich schwer. Fahrrad bleibt ganz.
Kommt um 22 Uhr zuhause an.
Wie ist er heimgekommen? Doch wohl kaum gefahren oder?

Naja erstmal soll er wieder fit werden.


----------



## 122kg (1. Juli 2011)

Mein Beileid an die Familie! Only the good die young. :-(


----------



## Bul (1. Juli 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Mein Beileid an die Familie! Only the good die young. :-(



Er ist doch nicht gestorben?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc (3. Juli 2011)

...noch einen dummen "Zecken-Beitrag", dann bekommt er die "...besuche die 4. Klasse-Baumschule zum zweiten Mal-Karte..."


Gute Besserung an den Verunfallten Biker. Hoffe es geht ihm entsprechend gut. 

Marc


----------



## OrdenKubus (3. Juli 2011)

anneliese schrieb:


> Erst mal gute Besserung an deinen Freund.
> 
> Ich versteh nicht so ganz was passiert ist:
> 
> ...



Ich bin nach einen schweren Sturz, mit Ohnmacht und Erinnerungsverlust an das Geschehen, noch einige Kilometer nach Hause gefahren. Nachts dann erst ins Krankenhaus, wo sich rausstellte, dass neben der obligatorischen Gehirnerschütterung, ein Handwurzelknochen angebrochen war.
Also unter Schock tut man/frau so einiges nicht nachvollziehbares, wollte ich damit nur sagen!

Auch von mir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (3. Juli 2011)

Doch er ist einfach heimgefahren, anscheinend funktioniert in so einem Extremfall das Gehirn doch noch ganz gut. Wäre er einfach liegengeblieben wäre er wohl mit ner Unterkühlung gestorben.

Es geht ihm eigentlich den Umständen entsprechend gut, er muss halt ein paar Wochen in Reha um das Gehirn wieder in Schuss zu bringen. Und nach wie vor kann er sich den Unfall nicht erklären und erinnert sich auch nicht daran. Leider.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, von mir auch erstmal gute Besserung!

Hatte auch neulich n recht üblen Sturz mit Vorstellung in der Notaufnahme und diversen Näharbeiten vom Doktor. Bin aber auch noch heimgefahrn, dank Adrenalin und anderen Neurotransmittern...zum Glück blieb ich ohne Gehirnerschütterung.

Die Frage welche ich mir im Fall von Toni Darks Freund stelle ist folgende:
-Feierabendrunde-Abfahrt-Blutgerinsel-Ohnmacht-Sturz-Amnesie?
Müsste man mal bei den Ärzten nachfragen ob das Gerinsel posttraumatisch also in Folge des Sturzes entstanden ist oder nicht, so könnte man die Zusammenhänge erklären!?

Egal wie oder was wünsche ich ne gute Reha!

Chris


----------



## Der Physiker (10. Juli 2011)

CHRIZCROZZ schrieb:


> -Feierabendrunde-Abfahrt-Blutgerinsel-Ohnmacht-Sturz-Amnesie?
> Müsste man mal bei den Ärzten nachfragen ob das Gerinsel posttraumatisch also in Folge des Sturzes entstanden ist oder nicht, so könnte man die Zusammenhänge erklären!?
> 
> Chris


Genau die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Und die 2. Frage: Ist Fremdeinwirkung auszuschließen?
Auf jeden Fall:
Gute Besserung!


----------

